# Unusual Nehi ACL



## HouTxSoda (Sep 28, 2018)

Here are some pictures of a bottle for sale on EBay right now.
How common is this color scheme ACL on a Nehi ?


----------



## HouTxSoda (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## SODABOB (Sep 28, 2018)

HouTxSoda  :welcome:

Here's the link and copy/pasted description for your Nehi bottle. I looked around but couldn't find another one like it. The seller seems to know what he's talking about ...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NEHI-...178042?hash=item2868fe257a:g:S2wAAOSwP6pbrZHP


[ Seller Description ] 

 This auction is for a NEHI Beverages soda bottle from The NEHI Bottling Co. of Ennis, Texas. 
This is a 9 oz. bottle dated 1956. This 62 year old bottle is in excellent condition! There is no real damage 
to report. There are a couple of minute fleabites along with some light surface wear to the ring that circles 
the shoulder. Also found a minute fleabite on the heel. Otherwise this bottle looks like new! The glass is 
clean and clear with no fog or haze. The label is glossy and clean with just one little pinhole on the bottom 
right corner. As for the label, this red on white background label is in my experience a rare animal. This is 
the only one I've come up with in many years of collecting. This label was normally red on yellow. This 
example is from Ennis which is a (once) small town in north central Texas 30 miles south of Dallas. You 
don't see many bottles from Ennis. I don't know if this bottle was a mistake or 3rd shift bottle or possibly a 
whole run was done in white? If anyone has found another white label NEHI, I would like to hear from them. 
Check out the pictures of all sides of this bottle to see the condition and how great this old soda looks on 
display. I am offering this rare bottle from collection to yours! 


LOW opening bid ---- NO Reserve! Always happy to combine shipments to save you $$$ on postage.


Thanks! Good Luck!


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 30, 2018)

I've never seen one. Very nice bottle!


----------



## KSESTATE (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello in Michigan I have dug white labels but being dug condition is bad. He has a nice example along with the rare town a plus plus for value
nice


----------



## SODABOB (Oct 4, 2018)

It just sold for ...

*$190.50
*
Over the past few days I searched for another one like it but never found one. In fact, I couldn't even find a regular Nehi bottle from Ennis. I did find a Royal Crown Cola and a few other varied bottles, but no Nehi


----------



## SODABOB (Oct 4, 2018)

P.S. / For future research

The L-G on the base is for ...



L-G Liberty Glass Company, Sapulpa, Oklahoma (1918-c.1995), mark used c.1934-c.1967.  Note that mark includes a dash.


----------



## SODABOB (Oct 5, 2018)

If someone wants to do some research on Ennis, Texas and the Nehi Bottling Company, this link is to ...

The Ennis Daily News (Archives 1922-1977) @ $49.95 for six months

https://newspaperarchive.com/us/texas/ennis/ennis-daily-news/


I don't have access to that particular newspaper, but I did find this ad from The Waxahachie Daily Light. Waxahachie is about 15 miles from Ennis. There isn't much to be found in the Waxahachie newspaper about the Ennis Nehi Bottling Company because they probably did most of their advertising in the Ennis Daily News.

[ March 28, 1941 - The key name being Moudek ]


----------



## SODABOB (Oct 5, 2018)

I used a few tricks-of-the-trade and found another *1956 *Nehi bottle from Ennis, Texas (Sort of) ...

[ The Ennis Daily News ~ Ennis, Texas ~ March 7, *1956 *]


----------



## SODABOB (Oct 5, 2018)

And here's the *only *Royal Crown Cola bottle I have been able to find from Ennis ...

[ Described as a 1952 bottle ]


----------



## SODABOB (Oct 5, 2018)

KSESTATE said:


> Hello in Michigan I have dug white labels but being dug condition is bad. He has a nice example along with the rare town a plus plus for value
> nice



KSESTATE

Could you please elaborate and/or possibly post a picture of one of the *white label* Nehi bottles you're referring to. I'm curious as to what glass company made them and where and when. 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Oct 5, 2018)

( Here's the so-called trade-trick I referred to )

Advanced Search ...


This link is to the Ennis Daily News and is supposed to contain *141* references to "*Nehi*" - I have only looked at a few of them. Check it out and see what you can find ...


https://texashistory.unt.edu/search/?q=Nehi+&t=fulltext&sort=&fq=untl_collection:ENNI


----------



## HouTxSoda (Oct 9, 2018)

Bob,

Thanks for your great research on this item.

$ 190.50 is pretty strong for a NEHI ACL.

Congrats to the seller !


----------



## Nactex (Oct 9, 2018)

Another rare one market bottle is the 12oz totally embossed Nehi. It was the first 12oz just before they switched to painted labels.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 27, 2018)

That is an incredible price for a bottle from that era. Liberty Glass seemed to make a lot of the art-deco type soda bottles in the 50's.


----------

